# MaximPeptide moving Sale 35% OFF



## maximpep (May 1, 2014)

*35% off all orders from our loyal customers! Use Promo code
(IFOUNDYOU) at check out to claim your savings*

www.maximpeptides.com has temporarily relocated to *www.maximpeptides.net*

So to spread the word, we've decided to run a HUGE moving sale for our loyal customers! So again take 35% off (You heard right 35% OFF) Your order at maxim. Use promo code IFOUNDYOU at check out to claim your savings! Use info@maximpeptides.net to contact us


----------



## 1HungLo (May 1, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## maximpep (May 4, 2014)

Keepin it goin! For any questions email us at info@maximpeptides.net


----------



## Z82 (May 6, 2014)

This is still going on....get some


----------



## Z82 (May 7, 2014)

:sly:


----------



## tokijava (May 7, 2014)

Nice.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

